# Wet Wet Wet ????



## Mic-Cooper (May 13, 2011)

looking for a wax or sealant that leaves an absolutly nuts wet look!!! is there anthing out there for under a £100 

Also want to protect after, but if such a wax cant provide would using a combination off waxes still leave a wet look whilst protecting ???

Any help would be great

Cheers Cooper


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Blackfire paint sealant is well worth a look :thumb:


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ill probably be the only one to recommend this but the wettest ive seen my car wax when it was wearing 3m show car paste wax.


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

Car-Lack68 , Klasse high gloss sealant glaze .....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227912

:car:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Mic ive seen 476s and zaino etc etc give a wet look but some say they dont. After a good polish or paint cleanser you will get that wet look imo. some say use a glaze


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Menz powerlock mate


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

victoria concours,raceglaze-55,blackfire midnight sun.


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

cg wet mirror finish. Its the dogs danglies and smells lush


----------



## VERSUS (May 2, 2011)

CG Butter Wet Wax :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

blackfire but maybe colour dependent but its all in the prep as they say!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

What car and colour is it?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

lol sorry, 11 posts & 12 different product recomendations already. :wave:

Just thought it funny, sorry to go off topic < ignore me :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Wolfs Body Wrap. The only thing I have ever used that makes a noticeable difference. Only about £20 too!


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

RaceGlaze 55

awesome product!

I wanted the same as you and RG55 is what Polished Bliss reccomended me.


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

MK1Campaign said:


> Wolfs Body Wrap. The only thing I have ever used that makes a noticeable difference. Only about £20 too!


+1

I applied BW to my front wing and Car pro re-load to the door. Standing back you can see a much richer, wetter look to the BW. This was on a met black Golf


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Glasur 

Wettest looking LSP i've ever used :thumb:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Lusso Rev creme+ Lusso Oro wax :thumb:


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Water


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi There!!! 

Collinite 845, victoria Chaos or DoDo juice SNH gives a great finish for a wax on a silver.
Zaino Z2, Z6 & Z8 for a sealer :thumb:


----------



## Mic-Cooper (May 13, 2011)

Holy cow I only posted this couple hours ago, just thought I'd have a quick look see iff anyone has posted lol Gunna look into all suggested tomorrow with fresh eyes, but thanks will be going to everyone for there views  will reply
To questions asked tomorrow to  but feel free to keep them coming lol 

Many thank Cooper


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Clearkote RMG or Meg's #7 glaze topped with Vic's concours!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I clayed,then polished my car with poorboys ssr1 followed by 2 coats of prima amigo and topped with 2 coats of glasur and it looks the best it ever has done


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

RG55 or the Blackfire Kit for my dark green/blue metallic car. It looks "wetter" on my car than my pots of SV Shield or Z Glasur. I don't know which color you have though.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm an old poster on DW. Not been around much on the forums, looking to get back into detailing. 

I have a new range of waxes and sealents. But if all you want is the nicest looking paint, without worrying about whether i will last months and months there are 2 waxes I always go back to.

Victoria and P21s - you can't beat them. Anyone care to back my statement up, or have things moved on from there and I should get with the times - LOL


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

GMToyota said:


> RG55 or the Blackfire Kit for my dark green/blue metallic car. It looks "wetter" on my car than my pots of SV Shield or Z Glasur. I don't know which color you have though.


Both cars are dark blue and the only thing that i have found that comes close to glasur is vics concours, although do intend on trying RG's 55 at some point, problem is warranting more waxes:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

NKS said:


> I'm an old poster on DW. Not been around much on the forums, looking to get back into detailing.
> 
> I have a new range of waxes and sealents. But if all you want is the nicest looking paint, without worrying about whether i will last months and months there are 2 waxes I always go back to.
> 
> Victoria and P21s - you can't beat them. Anyone care to back my statement up, or have things moved on from there and I should get with the times - LOL


totally with you on the vics, one of the best waxes, if not the best all round wax imo given its performance and vfm:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

PaulinLincs said:


> Water


as he said, spray mist or hose :thumb:


----------



## Mic-Cooper (May 13, 2011)

badman1972 said:


> What car and colour is it?


Im doing a Few cars over the next couple weeks, but i only want a wet looking finish on darker paint typres.... black, navy blue ect ect :thumb:


----------



## Mic-Cooper (May 13, 2011)

PaulinLincs said:


> Water


haha ive actually tried spritzing water with zymol mirror wax like it says it does,, it turned out nice but not that wet oily finish i wanted


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

All i use now is the Blackfire range + GEP & AFPP with the spray sealant. Also just ordered the Carlack 68 range for my wifes. Wet Wet Wet. :thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Clearkote RMG, YCW and two coats of CMW!


----------



## Mic-Cooper (May 13, 2011)

Right ...... read through everyones views and just by this topic blackfire and Victoria seem most popular.. i ve read up on most off the waxs/ selants people have said and they all say simular thing which i thought they would, so dont think i could go to wrong from chosing one surggested :thumb:

As still cant chose one think im gunna go for the Blackfire kit, Victoria Concours and CG wet mirror finish (for about £13 its wortha try anyway) and give them ago 

Will let u no how i get on, Thanks for everyones view, Nodoubt il try pretty much all surgested cos cant help myself seeing how diffrent waxs work :lol: 

ps as u prob can see i cant spell but hope u all no what im trying to say lol 

Cooper


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Where is MAXI-MILAN(Nasser) to give his opinion he owns 500 different waxes en used them all :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Black hole and dodo!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

NKS said:


> I'm an old poster on DW. Not been around much on the forums, looking to get back into detailing.
> 
> I have a new range of waxes and sealents. But if all you want is the nicest looking paint, without worrying about whether i will last months and months there are 2 waxes I always go back to.
> 
> Victoria and P21s - you can't beat them. Anyone care to back my statement up, or have things moved on from there and I should get with the times - LOL


Vic's red and P21S concours!

My 2 favorite waxes, and the only ones I keep on buying! :thumb:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Blackfire Combo
CG Wet Mirror Finish + CG5050 combo


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

After Polishing stages I prefer to go with Menzerna PO85RD to give the car extra clarity and wetness.

CG Wet Mirror Finish x2 by machine without using any wax over it .(you can apply the wax next week) Victoria Concours x2 will be great choice over WMF.
or
Prima Amigo x2 by hand and follow with 2-3 coats of Victoria Concours or P21s Concours or Glasur or Souveran or RG55 or RGBL or Migliore Original , all those soft oily waxes gives nice wet look .

*.*


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Where is MAXI-MILAN(Nasser) to give his opinion he owns 500 different waxes en used them all :lol::lol::lol:


500 waxes Faysal!!! :lol: I have only 20 waxes  Believe me ! but yesterday I order 
Prima Banana and Epic with Prima Kit .


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> After Polishing stages I prefer to go with Menzerna PO85RD to give the car extra clarity and wetness.
> 
> CG Wet Mirror Finish x2 by machine without using any wax over it .(you can apply the wax next week) Victoria Concours x2 will be great choice over WMF.
> or
> ...


BLACK LABEL..:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ronwash said:


> BLACK LABEL..:doublesho:doublesho


With best durability :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> With best durability :thumb:


Maxi,have you tried working with raceglaze non-abrasive pink pre-wax cleanser before blacklabel/rg-55 ??
a perfect combo to my opinion for the very clear deep shine!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Maxi,have you tried working with raceglaze non-abrasive pink pre-wax cleanser before blacklabel/rg-55 ??
> a perfect combo to my opinion for the very clear deep shine!


I used CG EZ-Creme with RGBL , I will order RG Prewax soon :thumb:


----------

